# ما هى الهندسة المدنية



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة المدنية​هو الفرع الهندسي الذي يهتم بدراسة كل ما يتعلق بنواحي الحياة المدنية , و تصميم الوحدات اللازمة لذلك و تنفيذها و صيانتها , وذلك ابتداء من الإمداد بالمياه و شبكات الصرف , مرورا بتصميم و تنفيذ كافة المنشآت , و انتهاء بتخطيط و تنفيذ خطوط النقل المختلفة .

و ينقسم قسم الهندسة المدنية إلى أربعة أفرع رئيسية , يهتم كل منها بدراسة موضوعات متخصصة كالآتي :

1. _الهندسة الإنشائية :_ 
· دراسة التحليل الإنشائي و إيجاد القوى الداخلية المتولدة في الأنظمة المختلفة .
· دراسة ميكانيكا التربة و خواصها و تصميم الأساسات المناسبة .
· دراسة خواص المواد المعدنية و غير المعدنية .
· تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية . 
· تصميم المنشآت المعدنية .
· دراسة المعدلات الزمنية لتنفيذ المشروعات المختلفة .

2. _هندسة الري و الهيدروليكا :_ 
· دراسة خواص السوائل في السكون و الحركة .
· دراسة الطلمبات و التربينات . 
· تصميم نظم الري المختلفة و تنفيذها و صيانتها .
· تصميم منشآت الري المختلفة " القناطر – الأهوسة – العبارات – الهدارات ......... ".
· تصميم النماذج الهيدروليكية .

3. _هندسة المواصلات :_ 
· تخطيط شبكات النقل المختلفة .
· تخطيط المواني .
· رسم الخرائط الكنتورية .
· دراسة المساحة التصويرية .

4. _الهندسة الصحية :_ 
· تصميم شبكات إمداد المدن بالمياه .
· تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي .
· معالجة مياه الصرف .


مقرارات قسم الهندسة المدنية​ 
جيولوجيا هندسية: 
الجيولوجيا وعلاقتها بالهندسة المدنية - المنرالات، الصخور ومكونات التربة، التراكيب الجيولوجية، المياه الجوفية، المنحدرات والميل الجوفية، ميكانيكا الصخور، مقدمة في ميكانيكا التربة، أعمال الهندسة المتعلقة بالجيولوجيا. مشاهدات منوعة، رحلات جيولوجية. 

مواد بناء: 
دراسة لمصادر وخواص وتصرفات المواد المستعملة في مجال الهندسة المدنية، والتي تتضمن الإسمنت والخلطات الاسمنتية، والإسفلت، والخلطات الإسفلتية، والحديد، والأخشاب، والبلاستيك، والمواد المركبة، بالإضافة للمواصفات المستعملة لهذه المواد، وطرق الفحص. يتضمن هذا المساق أيضاً طرق التحكم بالإنتاج، والإجراءات الوقائية.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

ديناميكا: 
يتعرض هذا المساق لدراسة موضوع الطاقة والقوى المؤثرة لكل من النقطة المادية والجسم الصلب. وموضوع كمية التحرك، والدفع، والتطبيقات المختلفة لكل منهما على النقطة المادية، والجسم الصلب. ويبحث المساق مقدمة لعلم الاهتزازات، وتطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 


مقاومة مواد: 
المبادئ الأساسية للاجهادات والانفعالات والعلاقة بينهما، الخصائص الميكانيكية للمواد، إجهادات، انفعالات والشد والضغط، تأثير درجة الحرارة، قوى القص وعزم الانحناء، اجهادات القص والانحناء، الاجهادات المركبة، الاجهادات القصوى والدنيا - دائرة مور. انحناء الجيزان، اتزان الأعمدة وانبعاجها، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 


مساحة (1): 
مقدمة للقواعد الأساسية للمساحة، محاضرات تفصيلية ومشاريع عملية على مساحة الجنزير، المساحة المستوية، ثيودوليت ومساحة الشبكات، محاضرات على تكنومتري، وحساب المساحات والحجوم. 

مساحة (2): 
مبادئ وتنفيذ المنحنيات، مساحة الشبكات المثلثية، مقدمة في الجيوديسيا، استخدام اللوحة المستوية، وأجهزة القياس الالكترونية، مبادىء التصوير الجوي، نظرية الأخطاء. 

ميكانيكا التربة: 
القواعد الأساسية حول تصرف التربة المتعلقة بمميزات التربة الفيزيائية والميكانيكية، التصنيف، والتعريف، والفحص للتربة، القواعد الأساسية لنفاذية وترسب المياه في التربة، النظريات والتطبيقات لدرجة التصلد وهبوط التربة، النظريات والتطبيقات لقوى القص في التربة، مقدمة في تحمل التربة لأغراض وقواعد الأبنية. 

أساسات: 
توزيع الاجهادات داخل التربة، قدرة تحمل التربة، ضغوط التربة الجانبي والحوائط السائدة، دراسة وتحليل الأساسات السطحية، القواعد المنفصلة، القواعد المتصلة والفرشات، دراسة تحليل الأساسات العميقة كالخوازيق، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

تحليل إنشاءات (1): 
تحليل الجسور والإطارات المحددة استاتيكيا، تحليل الجمالونات البسيطة والمركبة، دراسة طرق حساب الترخيم في المنشآت، دراسة خطوط التأثير للمنشآت المحددة استاتيكيا، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

تحليل إنشاءات (2): 
تحليل الجسور والإطارات والجمالونات غير المحددة استاتيكيا بالطرق المختلفة: نظرية الشغل الافتراضي، توزيع العزم الجسر الافتراضي، طريقة الميل والانحناء، طريقة الحل بالمصفوفات، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

ميكانيكا الموائع: 
دراسة الخواص الفيزيائية والهندسية للموائع، تطبيقات على المواد المتحركة (ديناميكيا)، وعلم المواد الساكنة (ستاتيكا) على الموائع، معادلة حفظ الطاقة وحفظ كمية التحرك، وتطبيقاتها على الموائع، حركة المائع المثالي، والمائع الحقيقي, والفرق بينهما، الطرق المختلفة لقياس خواص وحركة الموائع، تطبيقات هندسية على الموائع، يتضمن المساق مختبراً عملياً لإجراء القياسات المختلفة المتعلقة بالموائع. 

هيدروليكا: 
يدرس في هذا المساق التطبيقات المختلفة لمبادىء ميكانيكا الموائع على المياه، وحركتها، وطرق توفيرها، وهذا يتضمن تحليل وحدات القياس، وطرق استخلاص علاقات رياضية منها، طرق المماثلة وعمل النماذج الفيزيائية للمشاكل الهندسية، دراسة حركة المياه في الأنابيب , وتصميم شبكات المياه، دراسة المياه في القنوات وتصميمها، دراسة الآلات المائية كالمضخات والتوربينات.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

هندسة بيئية (1): 
مقدمة في نوعية المياه: مقدمة في نوعية وكمية المياه، مفهوم المستهلك لنوعية المياه، الخواص والتحاليل اللازمة للمياه، الاعتيان، معايير نوعية المياه، مقدمة في كيمياء المياه. 

هندسة بيئية (2): 
مقدمة في الهندسة البيئية، التلوث: أسبابه وتأثيراته على الانسان والحيوان والمواد، شرح عام عن مجالات التلوث: تلوث المياه، تلوث الهواء، تلوث التربة، تلوث الغذاء، التلوث الصوتي (الضوضاء)،المخلفات الصلبة والسائلة، كمية التلوث الصوتي (الضوضاء) , المخلفات الصلبة والسائلة، كمية استهلاك المياه وكمية المخلفات السائلة، شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي (تشمل الشبكات الصحية، التخزين والخ)، يدرس متزامناً مع الهيدروليكا. 

هندسة نظم المواصلات (1): 
مفاهيم أساسية في تحليل أنظمة المواصلات، مبادئ تخطيط شبكات المواصلات، دراسة هندسية لمبادئ وعناصر تشغيل أهم أنظمة المواصلات: الطرق، السكك الحديدية، المطارات، الموانئ، والأنابيب، مقدمة في المواصلات العامة. 

إنشاء مباني: 
مراجعة للمواد التي تستخدم المباني، والأجزاء التي يتكون منها أي مبنى, كالقواعد، الأعمدة للجسور، السقوف، الجدران، القصارة، الدهان، وكل ما يتعلق في أعمال التشطيبات، والأعمال التحضيرية قبل التنفيذ، كذلك عملية عزل السطوح ضد الرطوبة، ضد الصوت، والعزل الحراري، وبناء الفكر السليم لدى الطالب لإنشاء أي مبنى مهما كان إذ إن التركيز يكون على كل الأجزاء التي يتكون منها المبنى. 

تصميم منشآت خرسانية (1): 
مقدمة، تعريف عناصر المنشآت الخرسانية، نظريات التصميم، مفاهيم التصميم والتحليل على أسس الاجهادات العليا واجهادات الضمان، تصميم عناصر الإنشاء: الكمرات الأسقف، الأساسات، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

تحليل إنشاءات (3): 
تحليل الجسور، والجمالونات، والإطارات، باستخدام نظرية الوحدة الجزئية، تطبيقات نظرية على اتزان الأعمدة، وديناميكا المنشآت، مع تحليل البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

إنشاءات معدنية: 
مقدمة حول المواصفات، تصرف المنشآت المعدنية، أسس تصميم العناصر المعروضة لقوى الشد، العناصر المعروضة لعزم انحناء العناصر المعروضة لقوى ضغط، أنواع الوصلات(براغي، لحام)، التفصيلات الإنشائية للجمالونات والأعمدة والكمرات، الهياكل (التصميم لمبنى على طريقة التحليل المرن)، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

هيدرولوجيا: 
يدرس هذا المساق العناصر المختلفة للدورة المائية في الطبيعة، ويتعرض المساق لمصادر وحركة المياه السطحية، والجوفية، والأمطار, وطرق قياسها، التبخر والنتح، وكذلك الطرق المختلفة لتقدير كميات المياه الجارية، وكميات مياه الفيضانات, ويتعرض المساق أيضاً للطرق الهندسية في التحليل الإحصائي للمعلومات الهيدرولوجية. 

هندسة بيئية (3): 
مقدمة عامة عن معالجة وتنقية المياه والمخلفات السائلة، ترتيب محطات التنقية حسب عمليات المعالجة الأزمة وطرق المعالجة، شرح طرق المعالجة الفيزيائية، طرق المعالجة الحيوية، الطرق المتقدمة في المعالجة، تشغيل وصيانة محطات المعالجة، رصد محطات المعالجة، عمليات معالجة وتصريف الحماه. 

هندسة نظم المواصلات (3): 
دراسة القواعد الأساسية في هندسة السير والتي تتضمن حجم وسرعة وكثافة السير، الدراسات المرورية العلمية، سعة الطرق والتقاطعات المرورية، أنظمة تشغيل الطرق، الإشارات المرورية، العلامات الأرضية والإشارات الضوئية، إدارة أنظمة السير.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

مواصفات وكميات: 
المبادئ الأساسية لحساب التكلفة للمشاريع الهندسية المختلفة، طرق حساب التكلفة للمتعهد الرئيسي، والفرعي، والمالك، والمهندس المصمم، أنواع حساب التكلفة وطرقها، دراسة أنواع العقود وشروطها، دراسة التكلفة الإنشائية للمشاريع المختلفة، وطرق حساب الكميات، وتسعيرها لمختلف الأجزاء التي يتكون منها المشروع، دراسة المواصفات الفنية وأنواعها وكيفية كتابتها، توزيع المجازفة والخسارة أثناء التنفيذ. 

اقتصاد هندسي: 
المبادئ والطرق التي يستخدمها المهندس لتسويغ قرارة الاقتصادي بالنسبة للتخطيط طويل وقصير الأمد، تطوير المهمات في حساب جريان النقد، وحساب القيمة الحاضرة، والمستقبلية، والجدوى الاقتصادية لأي مشروع. تقييم المشاريع المختلفة ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لها باستخدام عدة طرق، منها القيمة الحاضرة، والقيمة المستقبلية، والدفعات المتساوية، ونسبة الربح العائد لاختبار المشروع الأكثر جدوى. 

إدارة هندسية: 
المبادئ الأساسية لإدارة المشاريع، تحليل المشروع، وتخطيطه، وبرمجته، وتنظيمه، ومراقبته أثناء التنفيذ، دراسة الطرق المختلفة لبرمجة المشاريع منها المسار الحرج، دراسة طرق توزيع ومراقبة التكلفة، والأمان، والنوعية، أثناء التنفيذ، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

تصميم منشآت خرسانية (2): 
تصميم الكمرات المستمرة، تصميم العناصر المعرضة إلى قوى ضغط وعزم معاً، الأعمدة القصيرة والطويلة، نظام الأسقف، التصميم للانحناء، تصميم بعض العناصر الخاصة، مقدمة في الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

تصميم منشآت خرسانية (3): 
تصميم الأساسات والجدران الاستنادية، تصميم خزانات المياه والقبب، تطبيقات على الكمبيوتر. 

ري وصرف: 
بحث مشاكل ري وصرف الأراضي الزراعية، مكونات نظام الري واختيارها واستغلالها بكفاءة، أنظمة الصرف السطحي والمغطى، نظم الري المختلفة. 

متطلبات الالتحاق: لكي يكون الطالب مهندسا مدنيا ناجحاً يجب أن تتوفر فيه بعض المواصفات الرئيسية منها: 
1. محباً للتصميم في مجال التشييد والطرق والمواصلات 
2. له معلومات وافية في الرياضيات و الفيزياء.
3. مبدعاً في تفكيره.
4. حبه للمطالعة لمعرفة التطورات في مجالات الهندسة المدنية 
5. دقيق، لمٌاح، يستطيع كشف ما حوله بسرعة.
6. محبا للعمل الجماعي



 contact person amr_el_geuoshy(a)homail.com​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (9 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا
يفيد الكثير من المحتارين بأختيار التخصص


----------



## مهندس سعيد الخليلي (10 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك أخي على هذي المعلومة 
تحياتي لك


----------



## المهندسة غادة (26 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع قيم ومفيد جدا وساعدني في التعرف على التخصص الذي اخترته و ذلك لاني طالبة في السنة الاولي وشكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الديب (26 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الغالي يا ريت تقول لنا المقررات هذه باي جامعة لانه في جاماعات بها تخصصات وفروع مدنية اكبرمن كده


----------



## بسام اليمني (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووورك,,,,, الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (17 أبريل 2008)

*يعطيك العافيه ... *


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (19 أبريل 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

السلام عليكم
اصافه بسيطه
Civil من كلمه Civilization
معناها الحضاره او المدنيه
وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------

